

Why we don’t allow Java in job interviews - mrbird
https://medium.com/@joshuatyler/why-we-dont-allow-java-in-job-interviews-aa09b618f0a1

======
general_failure
I would ban every language in interviews. Ask people to code in advance or
look at their opensource projects.

